# Wade questions Bulls' loyalty



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Wade questions Bulls' loyalty*

By Fred Mitchell (Chicago Tribune)



> "I think the biggest question that you think about has to be loyalty," said Wade, a Richards grad who added he has been a Bulls fan for a long time. "I know one thing about Miami: It is a very loyal organization. I see what they do with their players when their players get done with the game of basketball … how loyal they are. I don't know about the Bulls."
> 
> Wade said it appears to him that the Bulls don't measure up to the Heat in the loyalty department.
> 
> "I see Michael Jordan is not there, Scottie Pippen is not there.


Ok. Michael Jordan isn't here. 

But what about other players? 

Bill Wennington: Bill Wennington begins his sixth season as color commentator for all Chicago Bulls radio broadcasts. (http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/bill_wennington.html)

John Paxson: Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations (http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/john_paxson.html)

Randy Brown: Director of Player Development (http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/brown_090701.html)

Linsey Hunter: Player Development Assistant (http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/hunter_100305.html)

Scottie Pippen: Writing for Bulls.com (http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/pippen_100421.html)

Bob Love: Director of Community Affairs (http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/bob_love.html)

And even more....

So what about loyalty?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Jordan had wanted to be there, I'm sure he would have been. I wouldn't put it on the Bulls that MJ isn't there in some manner or another.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

WTF is Wade talking about? Jordan himself thinks he's bigger than the game. Why would he be here. He needs his own team which is what he did; he went out and bought one.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wade's a bit of an ass, isn't he?

Wade should be well aware of Reinsdorf history of helping out star players who've screwed up their finances, and doing it pretty quietly, too, so you don't find out about it right away.

A lot of star players don't end up working for the teams they were stars for - Bird, McHale, Ewing spring readily to mind Jabbar wasn't part of the Lakers organization for years (and is back not being part of it now).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wade is making a pre-emptive argument against the Bull because he knows Chicago may be the most competition for free agents this summer...

It also sounds like what he, James, and Johnson are planning is tampering. I hope their meeting doesn't happen before July 1st.

Finally... on one note he says the coach doesn't matter and then in the same sentence points out how much Jerry Sloan is able to produce from limited ability.

The guy just doesn't seem too bright.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Really Wade? 

First off Jordan wanted to be a GM, that spot is not open here and lets face it Jordan isnt exactly even an avg GM

Second, he wanted to be an owner, that is not happening here either


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Wade is making a pre-emptive argument against the Bull because he knows Chicago may be the most competition for free agents this summer...
> 
> It also sounds like what he, James, and Johnson are planning is tampering. I hope their meeting doesn't happen before July 1st.
> 
> ...


You bring up a good point. Is it tampering for players to discuss where they are going? I guess that Wade is an employee up until July 1st. 

My basic take -- I hope the Bulls don't get all cocky and think that everything is going to go their way. Just be prepared to strike and strike quickly.

Boy, it's going to be a madhouse come July 1st.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

...yeah... if only we had respect for MJ...


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wade is full of crap. Let's face it, it's not about loyalty, it's about the drama going on with his ex-wife that he wants to stay as far away from the city of Chicago as possible; that Jordan crap is an excuse. If Mike had beef with the Bulls, he wouldn't have attended as many Bulls games as he did before owning the Bobcats. The problem was Krause as evidenced by Jordan's H.O.F speech. And despite your "loyalty" claim, Mr. Wade, Kobe Bryant wanted to come here once as free agent(remember when Paxson and Reinsdorf flew to LA?) and the infamous "get your Bulls jersey" comment that he made Secondly, you want to talk loyalty, look at Jay Williams. After that motorcycle accident, the Bulls could have(and had every right to) throw him out on the street with nothing gave him a 3 MILLION DOLLAR BUYOUT!. If that's not loyalty, I don't know what is. So please Mr. Wade be truthful about the real reason about why you want to stay in Miami an don't beat a dead horse.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is a good thing. It's good to cross people off our list ahead of July 1. Keep our plan focused. 
Plus, Wade is screwed. The Heat can't do a sign and trade for a second max FA bc they have no chips to play with.
Now we can tell LeBron that we only want him. 
We can tell Bosh it's only here or New York if you want to play with LeBron.

The Heat got nothing (besides hot cheerleaders).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wade is just trying to get other FA's to come to Miami and not Chicago. In a way hes right about Jordan, Pip and Phill, they ALL left on bad terms. The trio felt like the Bulls organization was just waiting to blow the dynasty up. Phil laughs at the idea that he might coach here next year, it took a second stint with the Bulls for Pip to be around the Bulls again, and Jordan well hes MJ.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm thinking more of back in 1998, Wade should be looking at the history books. If Krause and Reinsdorf did not have this thinking that it was them and not MJ winning the championships, then MJ, and Pippen would have retired in Bull's uniforms. They were dumped after the 1998 season. They could have come back and won 2 more championships, but they were never offered a contract to stay. If both had their choice, they would have stayed at least 2-3 more years, but Reinsdorf and Krause said that's it, you choose what you want to do, retire or play on, MJ retired, and Pippen left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bottom line hes' not coming here, thats what all this is about. Shouldn't have poisoned the waters for others though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> This is a good thing. It's good to cross people off our list ahead of July 1. Keep our plan focused.
> Plus, Wade is screwed. The Heat can't do a sign and trade for a second max FA bc they have no chips to play with.
> Now we can tell LeBron that we only want him.
> We can tell Bosh it's only here or New York if you want to play with LeBron.
> ...


Actually, Miami has over $40 million so all a free agent has to do is tell his team he is outright signing with Miami and unless they want nada then they can take back Beasley and something else.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kidd Karma said:


> I'm thinking more of back in 1998, Wade should be looking at the history books. If Krause and Reinsdorf did not have this thinking that it was them and not MJ winning the championships, then MJ, and Pippen would have retired in Bull's uniforms. They were dumped after the 1998 season. They could have come back and won 2 more championships, but they were never offered a contract to stay. If both had their choice, they would have stayed at least 2-3 more years, but Reinsdorf and Krause said that's it, you choose what you want to do, retire or play on, MJ retired, and Pippen left.


It was probably a bit more complicated than this but its close. Jordan wanted to be in upper management once his career was over, Reinsdorf would not commit to him or promise him anything so Jordan retired. Phil is a drama queen who constantly clashed with management as well, he saw that Pip would be gone and Jordan would be gone so he decided to not stick around. Pip just never got paid what he deserved lol, the guy out of all the Bulls players really never got the respect he deserved in terms of payment. During the six championship runs Pippen averaged around 2-3 million a season he averaged 10x times that amount away from Chicago, heck he made significantly MORE money on those horrible Bulls teams in the 2000's than he ever did during the dynasty. 

I know it was a different time back then and players make more money now than in the 90's but it makes me sick to think that Luol Deng made more money this season than Scottie Pippen made combined in the last 3peat lol.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Heat aren't going to sign 3 max players in one offseason. They aren't going to sign three max players ever. They got their championship. They aren't that hungry for another one, especially considering their fan base.
Plus Miami doesn't even have the contracts to put together to do a sign and trade for Bosh or LeBron. Of course one of two will want a sign and trade.
Bosh is going where LeBron goes. LeBron isn't going to Miami. LeBron is going to Chicago or NYC. Conclusion: Bosh is not going to Miami. Conclusion: Miami and D-Wade aren't getting LeBron or Bosh.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> ...The Heat got nothing (besides hot cheerleaders).


Please don't go there ...that subject is so sensitive !


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

This isn't such a shock if it came from a fan on the boards. Coming from a free agent in the NBA though, it reeks of recruitment through slander. Kind of the way a politician promotes advertisments that attack their opponent, then ask for your vote.

The only way to get LeBron to Miami is trash talk every other suitor and praise The "Oh-So-Great-couldn't win a title-without-Shaquille O'Neal" Miami Heat. 

Low blow by DWade, I'd expect more class from an NBA Superstar. Guess, I expect too much. Punk. 

Where's David Stern when you need him and his bag of tricks?







:combust:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Phil defends the Bulls loyalty:



> "(Wade) made some statement about the Bulls not being loyal,'' Jackson said. "However, he forgot that there are about six or seven people there (from Jackson's era) still with the Bulls like Bill Wennington and Stacey King (both broadcasters) and John Paxson (team executive) and on and on, Pete Myers (assistant coach), and so forth and so on. But I guess he was looking at Pippen and Jordan. I guess that was just the front of the Bulls.''


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/05/27/jackson-calls-cleveland-situation-odd-speaks-strongly-of-lake/

I like the way PJ phrased that. 

Story also explains why Phil denied the stories about coachign the Bulls again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good job by Phil. Wade needs to shut the **** up. The only thing hes accomplishing is looking like a douche bag. And this is coming from a guy who doesn't even like the Bulls.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bulls42 said:


> Heat aren't going to sign 3 max players in one offseason. They aren't going to sign three max players ever. They got their championship. They aren't that hungry for another one, especially considering their fan base.


:funny:

Pat Riley would give his first born son for a championship. Arison would sacrifice Eric Reid and Tony Fiorentino for an extra win or two.

The Miami Heat are in the business of winning. This is a cut throat organization that will do whatever necessary for a championship.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

KC Johnson talks to some former players about the Bulls Loyalty:





> " D-Wade is absolutely wrong," Williams said Thursday evening in a phone interview. "The Bulls did nothing but stand up for me in a time of trouble. (Chairman) Jerry Reinsdorf and (then-general manager) John Paxson were great to work with. Nobody said they had to take care of me for an extra year after I got hurt.
> 
> "They kept me on medical insurance through surgery after surgery. They showed me the family style that the organization was run by. I have no words to explain what they did for me. I'm thankful to them for the rest of my life."


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...s-dwyane-wade-chicago20100527,0,3890436.story


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

narek said:


> Phil defends the Bulls loyalty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good article. Thanks for posting it!

Boy, I don't know what Wade was trying to do, but it was pretty silly and really poorly timed. Things are probably done and discussed just like he said, but, he had to have sense to know that is not public fodder. But maybe it's a good thing. Air out some issues and get some clarity.

Like Sam Smith said, now Wade can see things for himself and maybe reconsider his own thinking. I'd welcome him if he had a change of heart....


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I never really thought about whether or not the Bulls were a loyal organization. But since Wade made that low-rent comment and Iv'e read all this stuff you guys have posted here, it is pretty clear that we are the exact opposite of what Wade claims. Pretty cool how good we have treated these guys.

Isn't it more impressive to treat guys like Jay Will, Wennington, King, Myers, etc... really well. Rather than question our loyalty for not figuring out a way to keep the highest paid athlete in the history of sports around for one _more_ season? 

Pippen I always felt kinda bad for just because he clearly should have made more money at that time. But hey every team tends to suffer from because of overpaying players and there is nothing they can do in those circumstances, sometimes players need to suffer from underpayment because they signed a bad contract. Hopefully we can make it up to him now by giving him a good job in the organization(if we aren't already).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I have little to say on this because Wade has already been proven wrong by very credible people (former players).

He points out Scottie Pippen, but the thing is that Pippen still hangs around the organization in a small capacity and we gave him $10M bucks to do nothing for 2 seasons later in his career.

The fact that Phil Jackson defends the Bulls really says something, since Phil didn't always see eye to eye on things.

Kelly Dwyer mentioned that it wasn't Reinsdorf, but actually Krause who gave the perception of disloyalty. But, Krause has been gone for a while...

I'm glad Wade has come off as kind of a buffoon, and I'm almost relieved to see that we won't be signing him on July 1.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Pippen I always felt kinda bad for just because he clearly should have made more money at that time. But hey every team tends to suffer from because of overpaying players and there is nothing they can do in those circumstances, sometimes players need to suffer from underpayment because they signed a bad contract. Hopefully we can make it up to him now by giving him a good job in the organization(if we aren't already).


I agree on Pip, however remember that we gave Pippen a nearly free $10M bucks to do nothing for two seasons. Most of us didn't mind because it was owed to him and we sucked anyways. There was clearly some charity going on there.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I agree on Pip, however remember that we gave Pippen a nearly free $10M bucks to do nothing for two seasons. Most of us didn't mind because it was owed to him and we sucked anyways. There was clearly some charity going on there.


Good point.
Wade's a douche.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I would back up on the whole Wade is a douche thing, the guy is just stating his opinion and is clearly trying to sway Free Agents to the Heat. I honestly wish we had someone in the Bulls organization who was this serious about getting other players here! While I do agree that Wade's statements are far off and at times just flat out misleading, lets also not just sit here and believe that the Bulls dynasty ended on a positive note, Jerry Krause and Reinsdorf were both very excited to start over and did end the dynasty 2 years too soon, the results are until recently very negative. It has taken a very lucky draft lottery to get the Bulls back in the right direction, 10 years of unnecessary BAD should not be brushed off.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I would back up on the whole Wade is a douche thing, the guy is just stating his opinion and is clearly trying to sway Free Agents to the Heat. I honestly wish we had someone in the Bulls organization who was this serious about getting other players here! While I do agree that Wade's statements are far off and at times just flat out misleading, lets also not just sit here and believe that the Bulls dynasty ended on a positive note, Jerry Krause and Reinsdorf were both very excited to start over and did end the dynasty 2 years too soon, the results are until recently very negative. It has taken a very lucky draft lottery to get the Bulls back in the right direction, 10 years of unnecessary BAD should not be brushed off.


Since when does stating your opinion (especcially when it is flat out wrong) free you from being a douche?

i just think it's low rent to attack another organization especcially when it is about something like loyalty. 

Don't get angry I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

JR has his faults ...but lacking loyalty isn't one of them, if anything he tends to be loyal almost to a fault in my opinion.

people are jumping on wade for his opinion, but it really is the perception and its been that way since 98...before that really , I remember it seemed like MJ phil and pip were campaigning to get that last title season because JK and JR seemed to want to break it up.

i remember garnett having the same sentiment(about how they got rid of MJ and Pippen) when he was discussing being a FA around 98 or 99...i think people have allowed themselves to forget that like garnett, wade was young in chitown during the dynasty years ....and during those last 2 years the chitown media were ripping JK and JR a new 1 virtually every day, saying many things one of those things was of course was challenging their loyalty saying you owe champions the right to lose their title on the court and blaming them for MJ's retirement and pip and phil's departure.

they can give stacy king 10 jobs its not going to equal the perception that they essentially booted Phil,MJ , Pip and even to a lesser degree rodman out as soon as the buzzer sounded in june of 98 in the minds of many...wade apparently being one of those.

it probably will take a big gesture at some point like making PJax GM or something for it to go away completely, although its rather obvious at this point that everyone involved that loyalty had very little to do with what happened , ego played a far bigger role and it was every1's ego not just Krause and Reinsdorf , but Jordan , Jackson and Pippen's too that tore down that dynasty before it had a chance to lose its title on the court.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Low blow by DWade, I'd expect more class from an NBA Superstar. Guess, I expect too much.



I dont , I expect nothing less from wade


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> JR has his faults ...but lacking loyalty isn't one of them, if anything he tends to be loyal almost to a fault in my opinion.
> 
> people are jumping on wade for his opinion, but it really is the perception and its been that way since 98...before that really , I remember it seemed like MJ phil and pip were campaigning to get that last title season because JK and JR seemed to want to break it up.
> 
> ...


It's nice that we can still rehash what happened to the dynasty. It's amazing what those guys accomplished. It'd be nice to see some approximation of it happening again in our lifetime.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Since when does stating your opinion (especcially when it is flat out wrong) free you from being a douche?
> 
> i just think it's low rent to attack another organization especcially when it is about something like loyalty.
> 
> Don't get angry I'm just stating my opinion.


I understand what you are saying and to be honest I'm 50/50 on this. I do feel like Wade is misinformed but I also have to give him props for doing everything in his power to recruit, this goes on in the corporate world, this goes on at the college level, I'm actually pretty surprised that the franchised best athlete would be one spearheading this kind of full out recruitment strategy.

I think Wade used the absolute wrong word to describe the Bulls, if he would have said the organization is incompetent, at times cheap, or that the owner cares more about another sport than basketball I think he would not have many people disagree. 

The league knows that Reinsdorf is loyal, but the league also knows the Bulls organization at times is a joke!!


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Dornado said:


> ...yeah... if only we had respect for MJ...


I was thinking about the same thing when the story 1st broke. The front office essentially created a shrine for Jordan fans right outside the UC. If the Bulls management wasn't loyal, then why would so many fans support them and the team during the last 10 years of agony. I think a team will always have loyal fans if management is also loyal. So, let's look at loyal Bulls fans compared to loyal Heat fans.... Did anyone see the attendance at the games this year for the Heat? Did you see the playoffs? It was ridiculous! Some good fans they have.

Also, if Mr. Wade wants to talk about disloyalty, then let's talk about him. His statements slandering his childhood/hometown team isn't very loyal. He isn't very loyal to fellow Chicagoans now is he? Typical of him though. He feels threatened, so he bashes his biggest threat. Even if it is his hometown team.


On a side note.... As long as we are talking about free agency and tampering before July 1st. Do people on here think the league should look into conversations of LeBron and Jay Z? Mark Cuban got fined for what he said. Jay Z is a minority owner of the Nets and a good friend with LeBron. He has had to bring up a lot more with LeBron than music in their conversations and has probably said worse things than what Cuban said.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Smithian said:


> :funny:
> 
> Pat Riley would give his first born son for a championship. Arison would sacrifice Eric Reid and Tony Fiorentino for an extra win or two.
> 
> The Miami Heat are in the business of winning. This is a cut throat organization that will do whatever necessary for a championship.


Boy, now THAT is LOYALTY!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> It's nice that we can still rehash what happened to the dynasty. It's amazing what those guys accomplished. It'd be nice to see some approximation of it happening again in our lifetime.


it is nice and to be perfectly honest i hold all the major people involved in high regard even reinsdorf, because all of them were needed for it to happen.

there was article about wade's comments in the sun-times, saying alot of the things i did.

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/2334346,CST-SPT-bull30.article


> ''It doesn't matter if it's true or not,'' the source said. ''There is a perception by some around the league that the Bulls didn't reward Michael Jordan or Scottie Pippen -- or even coach Phil Jackson -- enough for the six championships they brought to the organization.
> 
> ''The Bulls can easily refute that allegation and point out how they have former players working in the organization. But they shouldn't ignore it and assume it won't be a problem.''
> 
> ...



or it may be just a ploy to get a free agent to join him in mia.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> The Miami Heat are in the business of winning. This is a cut throat organization that will do whatever necessary for a championship.


that's the major difference between the two organizations; the bulls can draw fans and sellouts with an average team; if miami's team is around average, they don't draw squat; the miami FO recognizes this, and must get that franchise into the top 4 or so teams in the entire league to show profits. 

the bulls don't have the same urgency. that is and will be a major difference in the two teams' coaching and FA pursuits.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> that's the major difference between the two organizations; the bulls can draw fans and sellouts with an average team; if miami's team is around average, they don't draw squat; the miami FO recognizes this, and must get that franchise into the top 4 or so teams in the entire league to show profits.
> 
> the bulls don't have the same urgency. that is and will be a major difference in the two teams' coaching and FA pursuits.


You know, that has been true, but it wasn't before MJ, and Reinsdorf and friends know that it won't be again. They are still living off of MJ, but that golden goose has about done laid its last egg. They're not dummies. So, they won't squander wealth for a bunch of mediocre fellas, but I think that if they see the opportunity to restore the golden goose, they know the value of it and they'll go for it.

my :twocents:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> that's the major difference between the two organizations; the bulls can draw fans and sellouts with an average team; if miami's team is around average, they don't draw squat; the miami FO recognizes this, and must get that franchise into the top 4 or so teams in the entire league to show profits.
> 
> the bulls don't have the same urgency. that is and will be a major difference in the two teams' coaching and FA pursuits.


I agree that has been the case in the past, but not now.

IMO, Reinsdorf is licking his chops at the possibility of driving up ticket prices, merchandise sales, TV exposure, etc. Signing LBJ or Bosh is a low-risk, high-reward investment that would make him an even richer man than he is already. 

Reinsdorf is only cheap to the extent that he is or isn't willing to make investments. He is a business man and acts like it. If something makes good financial sense, he will do it. Believe or not, sometimes good financial sense DOES marry up with good basketball decisions (not always, but sometimes).

That includes paying the luxury tax for a championship caliber team. Jerry will do it if the team really is that good, b/c then the team pays for itself.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> "I don't look at it as recruiting. I'll gauge and see if guys want to be [in Miami], who wants to be with me."
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5283536


So Wade gets to do a month-long free agent interview tour while all other teams and players associated with those teams have to wait until July 1st?! Stern should sanction Wade AND the Heat... no FA signing this summer at all. Maybe then they'll put a gag on the idiot running his mouth in the newspapers about how he's "not recruiting" while he's fronting his organization.

FWIW -- according to http://espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=FreeAgents-10-11 the following members of the Heat are FA this summer:

*RESTRICTED*
Joel Anthony (P)
Mario Chalmers (T) 

*UNRESTRICTED*
Rafer Alston
Carlos Arroyo
Yakhouba Diawara
Udonis Haslem
Jamaal Magloire
Jermaine O'Neal 
Shavlik Randolph
Quentin Richardson
Dwyane Wade
Dorell Wright

Meaning they have NOTHING but Michael Beasley in the fold. To sign Wade and another MAX, they'll be left with nothing but NBA minimum players filling out the rest of their roster.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> "I don't look at it as recruiting. I'll gauge and see if guys want to be [in Miami], who wants to be with me."


I have no idea why hes making this public, I bet you stuff like this goes on every year but to be this open about it is stupid.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

god i hope none of the big FAs sign with the heat. wade has been nothing but a douche.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

According to an "insider-neighbor" over at realgm, he's feeling spurned because of the Bulls' giving attention to LeBron....

:with a grain of salt:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> According to an "insider-neighbor" over at realgm, he's feeling spurned because of the Bulls' giving attention to LeBron....
> 
> :with a grain of salt:


I doubt it.

Back in december - January the media coverage was all on the possibility of Wade coming to the Bulls, he seemed to shoot down the rumors and seemed like he did not want to come to Chicago anyway's.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have first hand knowledge that the "insider" on realgm doesn't have first hand knowledge of anything.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I have first hand knowledge that the "insider" on realgm doesn't have first hand knowledge of anything.


What's your source?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good Hope said:


> What's your source?


I'm TyrusRose2425. I said it was my assumption though that that was the case, not that that was a fact.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

That's right, you did. 

But it is interesting that Wade changed his mind about wanting to come, assuming your original info was true.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good Hope said:


> That's right, you did.
> 
> But it is interesting that Wade changed his mind about wanting to come, assuming your original info was true.


It wasn't directly from Wade, but someone close to him whom I can't site in case Wade ever reads these boards lol


----------

